# comando time e problemi bash [risolto]

## Elbryan

M'è successa una cosa strana:

```

silverbox banco di prova # time --output=time.txt java -jar Elak.jar < input

bash: --output=time.txt: command not found

real    0m0.002s

user    0m0.000s

sys     0m0.000s

```

e..

```

silverbox banco di prova # time --version

bash: --version: command not found

real    0m0.001s

user    0m0.000s

sys     0m0.000s

```

A quanto pare la bash non riesce a fare il parse corretto del comando. Come mai?   :Shocked: Last edited by Elbryan on Wed Dec 05, 2007 4:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> M'è successa una cosa strana:

 

Sei sicuro che time supporti l'opzione che gli stai passando?

Suggerisco:

```
man time
```

----------

## Elbryan

```

...

   GNU Options

       -f FORMAT, --format=FORMAT

              Specify output format, possibly overriding the format  specified

              in the environment variable TIME.

       -p, --portability

              Use the portable output format.

       -o FILE, --output=FILE

              Do  not  send the results to stderr, but overwrite the specified

              file.

...

       -V, --version

              Print version information on standard output, then exit success-

              fully.

```

mm.. direi di sì.

```

elbryan@silverbox ~ $ time -V

bash: -V: command not found

real    0m0.001s

user    0m0.000s

sys     0m0.000s

```

----------

## randomaze

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> mm.. direi di sì.

 

Allora riprova bypassando alias e comandi interni di bash:

```
/usr/bin/time --version
```

----------

## Elbryan

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   mm.. direi di sì. 
> 
> Allora riprova bypassando alias e comandi interni di bash:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Il problema è che il comando time proprio non lo trovo!

```

elbryan@silverbox ~ $ ls /usr/bin/ | grep -i time

fttimer

jack_showtime

scons-time

scons-time-0.97

time-admin

uptime

```

e anche facendo un locate..

```

silverbox elbryan # updatedb

silverbox elbryan # locate -b '\time'

/usr/portage/app-xemacs/time

/usr/portage/dev-haskell/time

/usr/portage/sys-process/time

/usr/share/irssi/help/time

/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8/kernel/time

/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-suspend2-r2/kernel/time

/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-tuxonice-r2/kernel/time

/var/cache/setup-tool-backends/backup/time

/var/cache/setup-tool-backends/debug/time

```

----------

## randomaze

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Il problema è che il comando time proprio non lo trovo!

 

prova con eix o direttamente con emege (sys-process/time)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   Il problema è che il comando time proprio non lo trovo! 
> 
> prova con eix o direttamente con emege (sys-process/time) 

 

uhmmm 

```

 root [16:25:55] / # eix ^time$ 

* sys-process/time

     Available versions:  1.7-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/directory/time.html

     Description:         displays info about resources used by a program

```

```

 root [16:26:12] / # time

real    0m0.000s

user    0m0.000s

sys     0m0.000s

```

Programma fantasma ?

----------

## Elbryan

infatti, non capisco nemmeno io sta cosa..

edit: ho emerso sys-process/time ma non cambia nulla, stesso problema.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

potrebbe essere una funziona interna di bash... se guardi man bash ci sono parecchi riferimenti.... probabilmente la pagina man time si riferisce al pacchetto sys-process e non alla funzione di bash.

Ma sono solo congetture, non so se e' realmente cosi'!

----------

## Elbryan

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> potrebbe essere una funziona interna di bash... se guardi man bash ci sono parecchi riferimenti.... probabilmente la pagina man time si riferisce al pacchetto sys-process e non alla funzione di bash.
> 
> Ma sono solo congetture, non so se e' realmente cosi'!

 

ho provato a lanciarlo anche da sh ma il problema non cambia.

Voi time -V lo esegue correttamente?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Nella reference guide e' scritto che time e' diventata una "shell reserved word". Detto cio' si spiegano tutti i problemi.

Se hai installato sys-process/time devi lanciarlo con il path completo, oppure verra' sempre eseguito il time di bash.

```

/usr/bin/time -V

```

funziona correttamente.

Ciao

----------

## Elbryan

Ah ok, allora risolto questo dilemma..  :Smile: 

Grazie per l'explain.

----------

